

Ask YC: focus / knowing what to stop working on ? - davidw

I love creating new things.  Here's a list of some things I've worked on lately:<p>Leenooks.com which is backed by an open source wiki I created, DedaWiki<p>Linuxsi.com - hack to showcase linux friendly stores in Italy.<p>Hecl (hecl.org), which is getting lots of stuff for Android.<p>Langpop.com - programming language stats<p>SqueezedBooks.com - business book summaries<p>All in addition to paid work for clients.<p>How do other people deal with staying focused, and dealing with past efforts?  Something like Linuxsi.com or Leenooks.com is a nice idea and people find it valuable, but it's not startup material, and it takes up a bit of time to run them.  I don't like the idea of getting rid of things like that, but maybe it would be the best, so I could focus on things like Hecl.  How do other people deal with offloading the less important things in order to concentrate and focus?<p>I think having a cofounder and working on something full time, 'for real' would definitely be one step, but unfortunately I don't have that right now.
======
ambition
If one of these is no longer useful to you, look to the community of users for
a new maintainer. If no one steps up, perhaps it's not as useful to them as
you hope.

------
ideas101
i would work on the project for which i (and my team) have strongest passion
... and if it is a commercial startup then i will also see whether it can
generate revenue right away ...

